# Sigelei Legend V2



## Rob Fisher (17/8/14)

This looks to be another winner from Sigelei... going to be interesting to see what price it lands on our shores at...

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie (17/8/14)

Stunning. If it's anywhere near the old one's price, I'll be keen.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

